# Trial-Halle München



## AcaPulco (12. Januar 2007)

Hi Münchner, und Rest

Ich wollt mal fragen wies bei euch so in der Halle aussieht. Was da so steht und so. Evtl. habt ihr paar Bilder der Halle parat und so und evtl. ne Addresse.

So long,
aca


----------



## kingspohla (12. Januar 2007)

naja die halle hat vom platz her ziemlich abgenommen....am besten guckst du mal beim cryo vorbei(Todoke.de)...zwecks fahren müßte man vorher abquatschen da wohl gastfahrer nur noch samstag zugelassen sind....

gruß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (12. Januar 2007)

Ich denk größere Anfahrten lohnen sich nicht mehr für Leute die mal vorbeischauen wollen.  Unser Trialplatz ist jetzt nur noch 1/3 so groß.


----------



## andi87 (13. Januar 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Ich denk größere Anfahrten lohnen sich nicht mehr für Leute die mal vorbeischauen wollen.  Unser Trialplatz ist jetzt nur noch 1/3 so groß.



hey cryo,
rainer und ich kommen morgen nach munich. aber nicht halle sondern natur oder so, ich weiß jetzt grad nich wies da genau heißt, sag den anderen mal bescheid, wär locker wenn noch einige kommen, außerdem musst du dem rainer mal erklären wie er seine neue megafette spiegelreflex gscheit benutzt! das ma morgen auch a paar schöne fotos abcheckn.
andi


----------



## 525Rainer (13. Januar 2007)

ich möcht mal in die rote stadt.. das hier soll es sein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





da ist des..
http://www.uncteam.de/stuff/rs.jpg

da trainieren immer parkour läufer und ich glaube das könnt fürs radel auch optimal sein. gaps usw.. 

die haben ein paar spot fotos im internet und des schaut auch fürs radeln ganz cool aus: http://gallery2.munichpictures.de/main.php?g2_itemId=35

aber der andi macht heut fett party und ich weiss nicht ob er dann mitkommt weil ich fahr um 9 uhr bzw spätestens 10 uhr weg!!!! andi, hast ghört? ich hab keine lust dass du wieder den ganzen tag verschläfst und dann sind wir um 15 uhr oben und um 16 uhr wirds dunkel.


----------



## alien1976 (13. Januar 2007)

Hi Rainer 

jaden Spot kenn ma da war wir auch scho ein paar mal, ist aber echt schwierig zu fahren.
Könn wir gern hinschauen. Ich glaub aber das das Wetter morgern sher nass werden soll. Also wenns Regnet würd ich trotzdem die Halle vorschlagen damit ihr net umsonst kommt. ansonsten gerne draussen Oly ark oder eben Dorf (Die rote Stadt) wieso eigentlich rot?


----------



## andi87 (13. Januar 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ich möcht mal in die rote stadt.. das hier soll es sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DU SACK, 
logo komm ich mit wer sagtn hier was von fett party!! ich geh nur gemütlich weg das gibt was auf die nüsse!!! 
also bis dene milene


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Januar 2007)

Wenns Wetter passt fahr ich auch draußen, wenn nicht bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich zur Halle fahre.


----------



## dirk_diggler (13. Januar 2007)

Servas..

die Spots auf den Bildern sind eigtl alle im Oly Dorf. Das ein oder andere ist Trial fähig, die rote Stadt schaut besser aus als sie fürs Radln ist. War neulich mit Sascha Straube da, hat ein paar krasse Sachen gemacht, fands aber auch net so prickelnd.. Für Parcour ist´s aber voll geil... 

Ich wäre Morgen evtl auch mit dabei, ma kucken.. Wetter soll doch gar nicht so schlecht werden, hoff mal mal auf unser "Voralpen - Wetterglück".. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## 525Rainer (14. Januar 2007)

wir sind um 12 am olympia parkhaus und erkunden dann das ganze dorf nach spots.. regen ist uns egal.. 

halle kommt nich in frage weil da könnt ich mir ja auch 3 palettenstapel in eine garage stellen dann hätt ich mehr platz wahrscheinlich.. höhöhö

also servus..


----------



## alien1976 (14. Januar 2007)

Na also dann bis denn ich versuch so bis 1300 da zu sein.

Uli denk glei ma ans Dönergeld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk_diggler (14. Januar 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> halle kommt nich in frage weil da könnt ich mir ja auch 3 palettenstapel in eine garage stellen dann hätt ich mehr platz wahrscheinlich.. höhöhö



Na ganz so schlimm ists nun auch nicht. Haben ein wenig umgebaut und jetzt siehts wesentlich besser aus als vorher. So viel Platz wie letzten Winter haben wir natürlich nicht. Da wir aber eh immer nur max. zu dritt in der Halle auftauchen und das im Schnitt max. 1x die Woche ist das auch kein Wunder. Die BMX er / Freestyler etc sind fast jeden Tag und in der Spitze mit bis zu 100 Mann anwesend... Da kannst du dir ausrechnen, wer welchen Platz braucht...

Uli


----------

